# 20/20 swap, 20v head on 2.0 16v block...call it what you want to call it



## b.c.bunny (Mar 21, 2007)

i decided instead of porting and polishing my 1.8 head, id just go with a 20v head on my 16v short block. due to that they flow conciderably well for being stock and pump out some pretty decent numbers.... ive done some research and heres what ive come up with... the question im asking is for any advice and what i should i buy?
20v aeb head
new cams. whats a good size???
valve retainers
valve springs
ARP head studs
and yes i know to block the 3 oil drain holes on the head, and to run a 2.0 aba head gasket for the water jacket. (other advice?)
for the block i plan on this
new rods
ARP main studs
new water pump new oil pump







pistons? now, what low compression pistons should i run, or should i use my 9a pistons and machine them for the other valve??
once again, this is a serious build, i just need some advice...if i have missed anything or if you think i should run something different feel free to let me know. im running this on my 034 efi standalone, so i have no need to change anything with the distributor. i plan on running a gt30 or a gt35 turbo (yet to be decided) custom intake and exhaist mani's. peloquin lsd. and better axles, and looking for a o2a tranny instead of my crappy 020's








thanks in advance
kris.








the car in which is receiving the transplant


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 20/20 swap, 20v head on 2.0 16v block...call it what you want to call it (b.c.bunny)*

20v head on a 9A block - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1674618
That link and other hybrid block/head info thread are located in the 1.8t forum FAQ.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 20/20 swap, 20v head on 2.0 16v block...call it what you want to call it (b.c.bunny)*

Kris check your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jettatrek2.0 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: 20/20 swap, 20v head on 2.0 16v block...call it what you want to call it (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hey another 20/20 project started, right on. i'm right in the middle of mine... I won't bother handing out advice, you've got a 39 page thread to read that has all the advice you need in it.
good luck! and kiss your cash goodbye


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 20/20 swap, 20v head on 2.0 16v block...call it what you want to call it (b.c.bunny)*

Why not use a 16v head?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

That setup is a PITA.
The easiest 20/20 would be 1 1.8t bored to 82.5mm with an aeg crank to add the 92.8mm stroke.
And It would have a built in crank trigger.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_That setup is a PITA.
The easiest 20/20 would be 1 1.8t bored to 82.5mm with an aeg crank to add the 92.8mm stroke.
And It would have a built in crank trigger.

Got to agree there, there's already no clearance between the intake manifold and the hood, add another 15mm from an ABA block, and the hood won't even close


----------

